# 97 altima gas leak



## ctguy (Jul 25, 2007)

i only payed 3500 for the thing,i already handled some other issues with it,but the main one is the gas leak,if i keep my gas under 1 third full it does not leak but when i go above that it does,especially when im on a incline with the front end being raised. basically the dealership said the fuel tank needs replacement,i believe its close to the shaft or on it where the you fill up that the leak is at,where can i get these parts on the cheap,cuz labor is gonna cost $$


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

try car-part.com

or brand new in this dealership: abcnissanwholesale.com


----------



## ctguy (Jul 25, 2007)

those sites did not carry the fuel tank...i really need to get this thing as soon as possible but i cant afford to drop the huge amount of cash nissan wants for it,any other suggestions? thanks


----------

